# There poppin' here in SW Michigan



## chdlucas (Sep 26, 2008)

Came home and checked a spot they grow in the front yard. After checking it 3 days in a row, today found 12. Then after the help of my 11 yr old son (eyes aren't what they use to be) we found a total of 26. All very small thumb sized blacks. 2 weeks earlier than I've found them the last couple of years. Get out and look...there poppin'



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chdlucas (Sep 26, 2008)

[ame="http://m1156.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/chdlucas/Snapbucket/7ACC9A19-orig.jpg.html?o=1"]Mobile Photobucket[/ame]

[ame="http://m1156.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/chdlucas/Snapbucket/44FB5723-orig.jpg.html?o=0"]Mobile Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## chdlucas (Sep 26, 2008)

8 more popped last night

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rdh (Mar 25, 2012)

Found 2 blacks very small.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

zippo today, but it was nice to get out.
did find a fresh pheasent back that i pick about 50 yrds from the truck.
tried a couple pcs of it, i guess it wasn't that bad, but , not like a morel


----------

